# Elphie the bald rat



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

last friday I took Elphie to get groomed into a nice lamb clip and 20 minutes after I dropped her off I got a call telling me that she was matted to the skin and that she had been shaved down v.v;

needless to say I wasn't happy because I take pride in my brushing of Elphie, my thorough brushing >.<
I cried a little too after I picked her up >.>

here are some photos Marshall took of her a few days ago though :]


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It's really not that bad. They did a nice job with the topknot and ears, but I'm not sure what is going on with the tail. Could you take her back and have them just poker it so that it can grow out one length?

Are you keeping your brushing honest with a Poodle comb? It sounds like you aren't getting all the way down to the skin.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

cbrand said:


> It's really not that bad. They did a nice job with the topknot and ears, but I'm not sure what is going on with the tail. Could you take her back and have them just poker it so that it can grow out one length?
> 
> Are you keeping your brushing honest with a Poodle comb? It sounds like you aren't getting all the way down to the skin.


no they probably wouldn't be do anything for me again... v.v;

but I am 100% positive that she wasn't matted to the skin on any part of her body, I use my pin brush on her then I use the poodle comb ((well the one I have is called a greyhound comb)) to get down to the skin

I think the woman was in the wrong because I had very EXPLICIT instructions if she wasn't able to do that she should have told me then and there, or even called me BEFORE she shaved her...I was called AFTER the fact and was yelled at and called careless
and I'm far from careless...especially when it comes to Elphie


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I think the woman was in the wrong because I had very EXPLICIT instructions if she wasn't able to do that she should have told me then and there, or even called me BEFORE she shaved her...I was called AFTER the fact and was yelled at and called careless
> and I'm far from careless...especially when it comes to Elphie



That stinks!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> no they probably wouldn't be do anything for me again... v.v;
> 
> but I am 100% positive that she wasn't matted to the skin on any part of her body, I use my pin brush on her then I use the poodle comb ((well the one I have is called a greyhound comb)) to get down to the skin
> 
> ...



I feel for you. I had a similar experience, however, the groomer called and told me it was just "too cruel" to put my dog through the dematting, and she was soooo badly matted, she needed to be shaved down. I knew she wasn't matted, and so I told her to stop immediately, and that I was coming to get my dog. I did, and took her home, where I then bathed her, dried her, and clipped her myself. She wasn't matted, the groomer was demented. Or something. Maybe she just didn't know how to do what I'd asked her to do. Don't know. LOTS of bad groomers here where I live, which is why I learned to do it myself.

P.S. Just for the record, my feeling is that a good groomer is worth his/her weight in gold!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it is hard to find a good groomer


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

That's to bad, she dose look cute thou and it grows back sooo fast. I had a groomer butcher my Sonja topknot OMG she looked so funny real short topknot and long fluffy ear LOL...... I love the last two pictures,how did you do the up side down one too cool!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I had Cap clipped down that short on purpose and almost three weeks later he already has a good amount of growth back. I hope you find a better groomer.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

i feel for ya. Saleen was shaved down in march and it was a huge shock to me. My friend came up for a visit and to help me with the girls and Saleen did have some pin mats but not enough to warrent her being taken quite that short. You could have still done a gaurd come on her. I did say though I didn't care what style she was in so have fun and went back inside the house to feed Nicholas. When I came back out into the groom room everything was gone... YIKES! Oh well.... she was really really easy maintence for a long time


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know about groomers where you live..but if I can scissor or get a guard through a dog I will..to me it's faster. I HATE having to do shave downs. It seems to be more work than just doing a quick scissoring job or a lamb with a guard would take much less time than a shave down. A shave down might be easier..for time wise not so much.

It's hard to tell without seeing the dog beforehand..but she very well could have been matted. When I see a dog that's matted I hand the owner my clippers with a guard comb on them and tell them to do it. If they can't then I tell them my dematting fee..usually they don't like paying double for me to groom their dog..and end up with me shaving the dog down anyway!

So, who knows maybe it was a bad groomer..but if the dog was matted I think the groomer did the right thing. I would much rather shave a matted dog rather than demat..unless it's just simple dematting or in some problem areas..sure..

but dematting an entire dog is very hard on the poor animal. I won't do that to the animal...i'd much rather just make them comfortable. It grows back, i promise. 

I recently shaved my own dogs down just because I didn't feel it was fair to demat them.. and i should feel horrible because I am a dog groomer..my dogs should NEVER get matted...lol...it happens! Of course this happened while I wasn't home... but still..off it went and i am thrilled with how easy they are to maintain.

I do think the tail looks goofy! It gives her character.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh I completely agree Aiden! I'd rather have had her shaved than hours of dematting to make her hate going to the groomers...but I am certain that she wasn't matted to the skin

I don't know if shes a bad groomer, my moms friend takes her Afghans there and swears by her...but my moms friend is an ex shower, and hates the Afghans coat so she keeps them shaved down alot >.<

I wouldn't have gotten as short with her as I did if I were called prior to the shave down...or if she had ran her hands thru Elphies coat in front of me and was like OH MY then had me do it ((like the last groomer in March when I really got lax =\\ ))

easy maintenance, and she seems super stoked to be hairless so I'm ok with it now, but when it was first done I was a weeping child XD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm... how is Elphie for grooming? This might sound bad, but if she is wiggley or difficult to groom, maybe the groomer shaved her on purpose so you wouldn't come back?

I've never done this, but I've *wanted* to on the crazy psycho dogs x_x

I hope that's not the case, though. That would be mega lame. I'm sure Elphie is a good girl for grooming! I've never had a hard to groom standard before. I've had to wrestle a few for ear hair, but no ones ever snapped or bit.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hm... how is Elphie for grooming? This might sound bad, but if she is wiggley or difficult to groom, maybe the groomer shaved her on purpose so you wouldn't come back?
> 
> I've never done this, but I've *wanted* to on the crazy psycho dogs x_x
> 
> I hope that's not the case, though. That would be mega lame. I'm sure Elphie is a good girl for grooming! I've never had a hard to groom standard before. I've had to wrestle a few for ear hair, but no ones ever snapped or bit.


i worked with a groomer who did that a few times. hwell:


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

That is so frustrating! The groomer should NEVER shave a dog without calling the owner first, period. I've had that happen, too, and I know Nikki wasn't matted. Needless to say, we did not visit that groomer again.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

I honestly don't think the groomer did the right thing. What you describe, Aidan, is the right thing: you get the owners to agree to the shave-down before you do it. The groomer doesn't get to decide. He or she should always ask permission.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Fluffy...I actually never considered that
I know how she is when I blow dry her v.v; so she could be a complete TERROR when it comes to the clippers
I'll definitely let you know how she is once I get my clippers though 

I still think thats shady if thats what they do because the dog is awful...I think they should be like hey your dog is awful instead of making the client mad =\
I know some people are like _"MY DOG CAN DO NO WRONG"_ but I'm not one of those people...so I would have preferred ((if that were the case)) to be told that Elphie is bad on the table


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, if a dog is difficult on the table I let the owner know for sure.. and I feel the dog when it is checked in for mats and whatnot, and tell them RIGHT THERE that I might have to shave the dog down and discuss it before I even take the dog away from the owners.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I get quite a few calls from poodle owners cuz they know I own several. I get so mad at most of them. They are totally anal on the initial visit. They/either want flood pants or want to see the eyes and face (they want the topknot taken WAY back). They LIE about everything from combing daily to agression issues (they are afraid I won't doo the dog OR will charge them more). So I do a proper "pet poodle groom" and when they do come bck, their most common comment....." she looked nice but you left her toooooo long. Make her super short everywhere & ESPECCIALLY on her legs. I don't know why I TRY. I usually have to fix other groomerd horrible low set topknots, too shaved tails and paws that were never shaved cuz the owners tell me their last groomer said the poodle wouldn't LET the groomer do them. I can do ANY poodle nicely but the clients are lunatics.....they get something in their mind and become unreasonable. I want to yell.....you came to me cuz you hated your last groomer. Go back to your old, archaic 1970's styles. Another thing...I CAN demat anything and I can perform miracle grooms. One time I shaved a poodle I half....the other side I dematted...I did it to prove a point. I can do it perfectly with the right tools....BUT will the owner appreciate it? NOOO, theyzmll complain about an armpit hair I missed and they don't come back for 6 months. They use a human hairdyer and the coat is all kinked....its very very hard to straighten hair that is airdried 95% of the time.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I understand that there are people who would basically lie about their dogs, but I'm not one of them if Elphie is horrible on the grooming table I'd like to know that so I can tell her next groomer, if she were as matted as this woman was saying I'd like to have seen it and maybe been given some advice on how to change my brushing habits ((she wasn't matted >.< ))

I think if this groomer either didn't like the way Elphie was behaving or didn't have time to do what I asked of her, she should have told me so when I picked Elphie up, or she should have called me before she even started the groom
I'll be the first to admit that I'm very anal about Elphie, especially because I knew what her coat was like...I wanted something that I think any groomer should be able to deliver with no qualms

I couldn't ever be a groomer v.v; , so to all your amazing groomers out there 
a tip of the hat ladies <33


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

the first thing my groomer told me when i got my dog was that it is important to brush. she opened the door, showed me a mini being shaved down (temperance was 6 weeks old first time i took her in so she'd be comfortable being groomed).

the mini was bathed regularly by her owner, but not brushed. so i learned the importance of brushing. and how to.

she has been really helpful with assisting me in what i need to do with respect to grooming my dogs (cairns included).. taking 5 minutes to discuss instead of snarking when we aren't there.

that's a good groomer for those of us who are not groomers, but have dogs as companions. and when my 7 month old spoo bounds up the steps and into the arms of her groomer to give kisses, that says it all.

i am sorry your pupper was taken too short and you not listened to. i think an interview w/ your next potential groomer is in order. jmo.

however, i want to say that i've always said if i ever get another cat i want a gray one with green eyes to name elphaba (tee hee) love the name.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the groomers I brought Prince to a long time ago when I was probably 10 years old, looked at him before we left and said he was matted at the skin and showed me with a comb and said I needed to make sure I get down to the skin and from then on I did. If anything I had more respect for the groomer. More groomers need to speak up!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Keith no matter what happened, your groomer did NOT communicate with you. She was NOT clear with you about the coat, the behavior of the dog, and what she intended to do. No matter the level of grooming skill, a responsible groomer should always be willing to discuss your dog with you BEFORE the grooming takes place, DURING the grooming, and AFTER the grooming as the need arises. You are right, she should have called you BEFORE she shaved Elphie and given you the oppurtunity to make your own decision. As a groomer, I like good communication and I believe my clients do too. Make an appointment to talk with your next groomer before you have Elphie groomed. Tell your new groomer what happened and how it made you feel. Choose someone who is responsive and concerned about helping you take care of Elphie the way you want.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think thats key, communication...and I will admit that I was in a hurry to have Elphie groomed I was canceled on by this one groomer 3 grooms in a row v.v; so I just booked her without talking to the lady

I think I'll take the advice and have an interview with the next groomer before taking Elphie in :]


----------

